# Where is the intel_opregion_init definition



## seb- (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for the definition of the function intel_opregion_init in the kernel. I can see some calling in the code, but not the definition. Maybe it refers to a blob, or something else...
Is someone could explain it to me?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 15, 2011)

`$ find /usr/src -type f | xargs grep -e 'intel_opregion_init'`

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/drm/i915_dma.c:	intel_opregion_init(dev);
/usr/src/sys/dev/drm/i915_drv.h:extern int intel_opregion_init(struct drm_device *dev);
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe it's defined in xorg driver?


----------



## dandelion (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you notice that intel_opregion_init() call in i915_dma.c is under __linux__ ifdef? See drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_opregion.c on linux for the definition.


----------



## seb- (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, that function call in FreeBSD is hidden behind an #ifdef linux.
Thank you.


----------

